# living on Corfu



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Firstly....HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone,may it be peaceful,healthy and happy.Just wanted to give a little information about Corfu,my husband spoke to a friend of his today who lives there and he said that it rains there continuously from November to March,very damp all the winter,how awful it was,we didnt know that,so if anyone was thinking to live there,retire etc it may not be what they are looking for,bit like UK,maybe an expat may tell us otherwise.Weather patterns have changed of course from the past and perhaps things were different once upon a time.He also said that if you drive on Corfu roads you will have a car in pieces in the end because so little maintenance is done,a particular mayor there steals the allocated money for repairs(nothing new here)and generally Corfu has been left by local councils to get into a pretty bad state.The Attiki area seems to get very tolerable winter weather,fair amount of sunshine and not always raining,its possible some years to swim in early november.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Kefalonia is not so far south of Corfu and I have been keeping weather records for some years now. I have attached them to this post, just click on to expand. Certainly doesn't rain all winter and we have many decent days to get outside. The sea is still warm enough for swimming up to Christmas, or right through the winter if you are hardy enough!
Temperatures are the monthly average of the maximum daily temperature. Total rainfall is calculated from August to the following July in each year.


----------

